# [SOLVED] dell wireless optical mouse[MOVED]



## chrissy3 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi I have a dell dimension 4600 which has a wireless keyboard and mouse.
My keyboard still works but yesterday my mouse went i thought it was the batteries so replaced with new ones. The red light still goes on the mouse.I tried resetting mouse with the reset button on mouse and the receiver but still nothing. Please help could this mouse be gone? What can i do to check or fix?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: dell wireless optical mouse*

In Control Panel, click on Mouse and look under hardware (I am assuming you have a USB or PS2 mouse to use).

Does a HID mouse show?

Is it enabled and trouble free?

In Device Manager, uninstall the driver and uninstall the device.

Reboot so P&P can redetect the device and install the drivers again.


----------



## chrissy3 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: dell wireless optical mouse[MOVED]*

Hi
I checked it and i have two HID mouse and they both show they are ok
I presently have a small usb mouse that my daughter had for her laptop so I can write this
Is it possible my wireless mouse is no good and is there a way to check it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: dell wireless optical mouse[MOVED]*

The only practical way to test the mouse is to try it on another pc


----------



## chrissy3 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: dell wireless optical mouse[MOVED]*

Hi I got it working did as you said above and now it is working 
thanks for all your help very much appreciated!!!!


----------

